# muretto



## brincola

¿Es *muretto* diminutivo de *muro*?
¿Su significado sería *murito*?
Gracias.


----------



## flljob

Muro quiere decir pared, muro.


----------



## gatogab

brincola said:


> ¿Es *muretto* diminutivo de *muro*?
> ¿Su significado sería *murito*?
> Gracias.


*Muretto* <== click


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao brincola,





brincola said:


> ¿Es *muretto* diminutivo de *muro*?


Sì.
Un muretto è, in genere, un muro più basso, che arriva a mezza altezza.


----------



## gatogab

Non sono riuscito a trovare la parola *muretto* nei dizionari che conozco.
Solo *Il Corriere* lo nomina, ma sotto la voce '_diminutivo di muro'._


----------



## JotaG

gatogab said:


> Non sono riuscito a trovare la parola *muretto* nei dizionari che conozco.
> Solo *Il Corriere* lo nomina, ma sotto la voce '_diminutivo di muro'._


 
Non credo che i dizionari elenchino spesso tutti i vezzeggiativi, diminutivi, ecc. 
Muretto si usa effettivamente come diminutivo di muro, per indicare un muro basso (usato come recinzione per un giardino, ad esempio). La foto che avete postato raffigura il muretto d'Alassio, è un'attrazione tipica di una cittadina ligure.


----------



## MOMO2

gatogab said:


> Non sono riuscito a trovare la parola *muretto* nei dizionari che conosco.
> Solo *Il Corriere* lo nomina, ma sotto la voce '_diminutivo di muro'._


 
Vorrei aggiungere che quando in italiano si dice 
1 "fare muretto",
2 "i ragazzi del muretto", 
3 "ci vediamo sul muretto", 
non significa necessariamente che ci sia un muretto (muro basso), ma significa che 
1 parlano,
2 appartengono ad una compagnia/comitiva di amici,
3 si danno appuntamento nel loro posto abituale.

E poi un'altra cosa: 
si usas Facebook en castellano dices "muro", si lo usas en italiano dices "bacheca"

Ciao.


----------



## brincola

Muchas gracias, compañeros.
Momo2, muy interesante tu aportación. Gatogab, gracias por haberte molestado buscando la foto y la palabra.
Una pregunta adicional, si sois tan amables: Todo lo que en italiano acaba en -etto, ¿es un diminutivo?. ¿Qué otras terminaciones hay para diminutivos y aumentativos?
¿Me podeis aconsejar una gramática buena y completa de la lengua italiana?
Gracias otra vez y hasta luego.


----------



## MOMO2

brincola said:


> Muchas gracias, compañeros.
> Momo2, muy interesante tu aportación. Gatogab, gracias por haberte molestado buscando la foto y la palabra.
> Una pregunta adicional, si sois tan amables: Todo lo que en italiano acaba en -etto, ¿es un diminutivo?. ¿Qué otras terminaciones hay para diminutivos y aumentativos?
> ¿Me podeis aconsejar una gramática buena y completa de la lengua italiana?
> Gracias otra vez y hasta luego.


 
Muy a menudo si acaba en -etto es diminutivo. Como si acaba en -ino, 
(pero hay palabras que se pueden poner en -etto o en -ino y el significado es un poco diferente. A veces.)

Unos ejemplos: 

Mi madre me llama "Momino", algunas amigas "Mometto". 

piccoletto / piccolino 

furbino / furbetto

Según yo sería mejor abrir otro hilo. Es un tema que puede desenvolverse mucho.

En MP tesugiero una Gramática

Chao


----------



## brincola

Grazie tante, Momo2. Saluti.
Lo de las terminaciones más o menos lo conocía. El problema estaba más bien, en que en el texto que estaba traduciendo (una descripción de Roberto Rossellini para una escena de su película  "Viaggio in Italia"), la palabra _murito_ sonaba poco apropiada. Mejor _muro bajo_, como habeis sugerido. 
De todas maneras, como ocurre casi siempre y tal y como habeis descrito, existe más
riqueza lingüística escondida en estas cuestiones de la que uno espera al principio.


----------



## flljob

¿Podría ser *pretil*?


----------



## Neuromante

Pretil es el borde de la acera ¿No?


----------



## flljob

pretil.
(Por *petril, del lat. *pectorīle, de pectus, -ŏris, pecho).
1. m. Murete o vallado de piedra u otra materia que se pone en los puentes y en otros lugares para preservar de caídas.
2. m. Sitio llano, calzada o paseo a lo largo de un pretil.
3. m. Ven. poyo (‖ banco de piedra).

Del DRAE


----------



## Neuromante

Vale, ahora tendré que buscar como se llama el borde de la acera. De todos modos queda claro que no es "muretto" salvo que hablemos de un puente.


----------



## gatogab

> ¿Es *muretto* diminutivo de *muro*?
> ¿Su significado sería *murito*?





> Sì.
> Un muretto è, in genere, un muro più basso, che arriva a mezza altezza.


 


> Muro quiere decir pared, muro.


 
¿Para qué seguir?


----------



## MOMO2

Neuromante said:


> Vale, ahora tendré que buscar como se llama el borde de la acera. De todos modos queda claro que no es "muretto" salvo que hablemos de un puente.


 
Una "chicca": in italiano il bordo del marciapiede si chiama "barranco".
Lo avresti mai detto?


----------



## brincola

Bueno compañeros, me encanta que disfruteis con la pregunta. En serio.
Yo también lo hago leyéndoos.
Saludos.


----------

